
So long, Sonos: Meet the open-source audio system that will never die - danielj_co
https://www.zdnet.com/article/so-long-sonos-meet-the-open-source-audio-system-that-will-never-die/#ftag=CAD-03-10abf5f
======
danielj_co
I think there is a lot of merit to the idea of an open-source hardware and
firmware platform for cloud-based AI assistant/audio systems. It seems like it
would be wins all the way around. Google and Amazon can fight over features,
stability, security, and UI. Consumers don’t have a brick if they take a
chance with a small startup that goes belly-up. The hardware wouldn’t end up
in a landfill. Network configuration and debugging could be standardized,
making security and support much easier. And enthusiasts or people with
special needs could swap out the OS.

------
mimixco
This is a great idea but I believe Sonos has some patents on syncing audio
across separate speakers that is patented. Someone will need to figure out an
open way around that.

